# Pure FTP wird nicht gestartet



## Klatschianer (16. Feb. 2010)

Ich bin auf einem vServer von Strato mit Debian 5.0

Ich habe den Server direkt nach der Anleitung zum Perfekten Server eingerichtet.
Es hat auch alles wunderbar geklappt. Allerdings wird im ISPConfig 3.0.1.6 angezeigt, dass der FTP Server nicht gestartet wird.

Ich konnte alle Schritte der Anleitung ohne Probleme durchführen.

Ich habe in einem anderen Thread hier im Forum gelesen, dass bei Strato eventuell ein anderer FTP Server stört, der bereits läuft.
In dem Thread stand weiter, dass man alle Einträge dieses FTP-Servers entfernen soll.
Das wollte ich tun, habe jedoch nichts gefunden, bis auf diese Zeile:



> # Options to pass to xinetd
> #
> # -stayalive comes by default : it can be removed if xinetd is expected
> # not to start when no service is configured
> ...


Sollte man also *XINETD_OPTS="-stayalive"* in *XINETD_OPTS=""* ändern und dann PureFTP nochmal nach anleitung installieren oder sollte man lieber die Anleitung verwenden:

http://www.howtoforge.de/howto/pureftpd-ohne-capabilities-unter-debian-lenny-selbst-bauen/

Oder habe ich hier nen kompletten Denkfehler?


----------



## Till (17. Feb. 2010)

Poste bitte die Ausgabe von:

netstat -tap | grep ftp


----------



## Laubie (17. Feb. 2010)

Zitat von Till:


> Poste bitte die Ausgabe von:
> 
> netstat -tap | grep ftp


Hi till,
hast du eigentlich Standardantworten abgespeichert?
Kann man das bei PHPBB-Foren irgendwo hinterlegen?
Immer wenn ne Frage zum FTP-Server kommt, kommt die obige Antwort 

Naja, meist bin ich aber auch blind, wenn es darum geht, sein Problem in der Suche zu finden... ist nur lustig, wenn man hier häufiger mitliest 

Grüße
Laubie


----------



## Till (17. Feb. 2010)

> hast du eigentlich Standardantworten abgespeichert?


Nein. Sollte ich aber vielleicht mal machen 



> Kann man das bei PHPBB-Foren irgendwo hinterlegen?


Das hier ist vbulletin  Ich hatte früher mal phpbb auf einer anderen Website, das hatt mir aber zu viele Sicherheitslücken und der webspace wurde mehr als einmal dadurch gehackt, es musste dann alle paar Tage gepatcht werden. Seitdem kommt mir kein phpbb mehr auf den Server.


----------



## Laubie (17. Feb. 2010)

Zitat von Till:


> Nein. Sollte ich aber vielleicht mal machen


spart definintiv Arbeit 



Zitat von Till:


> Das hier ist vbulletin  Ich hatte früher mal phpbb auf einer anderen Website, das hatt mir aber zu viele Sicherheitslücken und der webspace wurde mehr als einmal dadurch gehackt, es musste dann alle paar Tage gepatcht werden. Seitdem kommt mir kein phpbb mehr auf den Server.


*ditsch* wer scrollen kann ist klar im Vorteil... steht ja auch unten auf der Seite 
Wusste gar nicht, dass phpbb so anfällig ist. ist aber wohl wie mit allem, sobald es viel genutzt wird, wird es auch viel gehackt...

Naja, back to topic würd ich sagen


----------



## Klatschianer (17. Feb. 2010)

Zitat von Till:


> Poste bitte die Ausgabe von:
> 
> netstat -tap | grep ftp


Jepp, hier isses:



> tcp6       0      0 [::]:ftp                [::]:*                  LISTEN      15938/xinetd


Ich hoffe, damit kannst du was anfangen. Und ich hoffe, dass ich das Thema hier im Forum nicht übersehen habe. Wollte keine doppelte Arbeit machen.


----------



## Till (17. Feb. 2010)

xinet.d ist ja ein Verzeichnis in /etc, welche Dateien liegen im xinet.d Verzeichnis drin?


----------



## Klatschianer (17. Feb. 2010)

Hmm, da liegen Dateien ohne Endung drin:

chargen, daytime, discard, echo und time


----------



## Falcon37 (19. Feb. 2010)

Zitat von Till:


> Ich hatte früher mal phpbb auf einer anderen Website, das hatt mir aber zu viele Sicherheitslücken und der webspace wurde mehr als einmal dadurch gehackt, es musste dann alle paar Tage gepatcht werden. Seitdem kommt mir kein phpbb mehr auf den Server.


Interessant, bei mir das gleiche. Wurde da durch der ganze Server oder nur das einzelne Web kompromittiert? Bitte bei Möglichkeit kein Upgrade auf vBulletin 4 machen, ich habs getan und kann davon nur abraten (auch das neue Style ist grässlich)...


----------



## Till (19. Feb. 2010)

Zum Glück nur das web. Ich hatte den webspace aus weiser Voraussicht schon ganz gut "eingesperrt".

Vbulletin 4 hab ich mir schon runtergeladen, hatte aber noch keine Zeit es zu testen. Wollte mir mal die neuen Features ansehen, insbesondere ob ich dann mit vbulletin ohne wordpress auskomme. Ein Update ist bei mir im Moment noch nicht geplant.


----------



## Klatschianer (19. Feb. 2010)

Zitat von Klatschianer:


> Hmm, da liegen Dateien ohne Endung drin:
> 
> chargen, daytime, discard, echo und time


Gibts hierfür schon eine mögliche Lösung?


----------



## Till (20. Feb. 2010)

Schau bitte mal in die /etc/inetd.conf, ob da nicht doch eine Zeile drin ist die mit FTP anfängt wie im Tutorial beschrieben.


----------



## Falcon37 (20. Feb. 2010)

Zitat von Till:


> Zum Glück nur das web. Ich hatte den webspace aus weiser Voraussicht schon ganz gut "eingesperrt".


Zu diesem Thema wäre ein HowTo auch super, versuche genau dies schon seit November, leider ohne Erfolg. Also wenn sich da jemand auskennt


----------



## Till (20. Feb. 2010)

Zitat von Falcon37:


> Zu diesem Thema wäre ein HowTo auch super, versuche genau dies schon seit November, leider ohne Erfolg. Also wenn sich da jemand auskennt


Versuch es am besten mal mit aktuellem ispconfig 3, security mode auf hoch einstelle, dann suphp für's web nehmen mit iner extra php.ini und in der nimmst Du ihm alle exec Befehle wie exec, passthtu. popen etc. weg und setzt einen open basedir path auf das web Verzeichnis.


----------



## Klatschianer (20. Feb. 2010)

Zitat von Till:


> Schau bitte mal in die /etc/inetd.conf, ob da nicht doch eine Zeile drin ist die mit FTP anfängt wie im Tutorial beschrieben.


Das ist der komplette Inhalt:



> talk        dgram    udp    wait    nobody.tty    /usr/sbin/in.talkd    in.talkd
> ntalk        dgram    udp    wait    nobody.tty    /usr/sbin/in.ntalkd    in.ntalkd
> #<off># smtp    stream    tcp    nowait    root    /usr/sbin/sendmail sendmail -Am -bs
> #<off># submission    stream    tcp    nowait    root    /usr/sbin/sendmail sendmail -Am -bs
> ...


Wenn wir das nicht hinkriegen, welche Alternativen hätte ich?
Ich habe wu-ftp bereits probiert, doch das lässt sich nicht installieren bzw. bricht bei der Installation ab (auf einem neu aufgesetzten vServer)
Dann habe ich ProFTP probiert (auch auf nem neu aufgesetzten Server), da läuft dann zwar der FTP-Server, allerdings kann ich über FTP nicht verbinden.


----------



## Falcon37 (21. Feb. 2010)

*@Till* ok danke sehr! 





​


----------



## Till (22. Feb. 2010)

Zitat von Klatschianer:


> Wenn wir das nicht hinkriegen, welche Alternativen hätte ich?
> Ich habe wu-ftp bereits probiert, doch das lässt sich nicht installieren bzw. bricht bei der Installation ab (auf einem neu aufgesetzten vServer)
> Dann habe ich ProFTP probiert (auch auf nem neu aufgesetzten Server), da läuft dann zwar der FTP-Server, allerdings kann ich über FTP nicht verbinden.


Das war jetzt schlecht, damit kannst Du einiges verkonfiguriert haben. Besser Du hättest gefragt, bevor Du inkompatible FTP Server installierst, die ja eh nicht funktionieren können. Deswegen müssen wir jetzt nochmal neu anfangen mit dem Thema.

Start mal Deinen Server komplett neu und poste denn die Ausgabe von:

netstat -tap | grep ftp


----------

